# My Dwarf Gourami is going crazy



## Apollo (Mar 29, 2010)

I have no idea whats wrong with him I've looked up the symptoms that he has and I think its a swim bladder disease

He swims in very small circles and lays sideways on the gravel at the bottom of the tank, then he was these random spasms and swims around really fast then comes back to the bottom of the tank can anyone tell if it is swim bladder disease or something else?And what i can do to treat it.


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

Sounds like either ammonia or nitrite poisoning. Please fill this out... its impossible for us to give you a correct diagnosis without knowing this information:

*CONSULT FORM*

How big is the tank?

Is it uncycled or cycled?

How much water do you change?

How often do you change the water?

*WATER STATS*
_Please try to answer these to the best of your ability. If you do not have a test kit, please bring a sample of tankwater to the nearest local pet store. They should test it for cheap, but most of the time free. Write the actual numbers down, don’t take ‘okay’, ‘low’ or ‘fine’ for an answer._

Temperature:

pH:

Ammonia:

Nitrite:

Nitrate:


----------



## Bacchus (Mar 8, 2010)

that sounds like bad news for your gourami...sorry to hear that. i would do a large water change right away. that cannot hurt....just match the temps as exact as possible. if ammonia or nitrites are the cause then you will likely need to do several more.

take a sample of the water before you do the water change so that you are able to test it and get those numbers that kelly asked for...all that info is important


----------



## Herbicide (Mar 7, 2010)

Aw man. Mine have never done that. The ones that die just... die. Good luck.


----------



## Apollo (Mar 29, 2010)

Its too late he already died, Although i did try doing a water change before he did but no luck :-(


----------



## Herbicide (Mar 7, 2010)

Aww, I'm sorry.


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

My only theory is that water quality was an issue, as swimming in spirals, circles or loop-de-loops in an indicator of neurological damage due to nitrite poisoning. 


Could you please fill out the form I posted earlier so we can at least try to find out what was wrong before you add more fish?


----------

